# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Hortensias - Cancejos Huánuco

## Yoel Coz

Hola a toda la gente del foro, aqui les dejo algunas fotos del cultivo de hortensia. 
Yoel CozTemas similares: Artículo: Impulsarán granadilla, arándanos, trucha, tara y papa en Huánuco Hortensias Artículo: Huánuco fue declarado zona libre de transgénicos Flor y frutos de grandilla-Mayobamba Huánuco Más de 800 escolares reciclan aceite inservible para producir jabón en Huánuco

----------


## Yoel Coz

Aqui otras más... DSC00161.jpgDSC00167.jpgDSC00150.JPGDSC00153.JPG DSC00154.JPG

----------


## Cancejosflor

Buen dia amigo, me alegra ver fotos de las hortensias, hace años nadie promovia, eramos pocos productores, asi que saludo la promocion. Pablo

----------


## Yoel Coz

Hola amigo Pablo, pue si nadie promovia al cultivo de la hortensia, creo hasta ahora solo los productores de zona de cancejos estan poniendo todo el esfuerzo, pero bueno lo estan haciendo muy bien; yo estuve por alli en el año 2009, me encanto esa zonas esta muy hermosa, si te fijas en las galerias de fotos de este foro también cargue fotos de granadilla de la zona de Mayobamba. Amigo ¿Usted no sera el Sr. Pablo Villodas?, si es asi lo conosco, yo estuve trabajando en IDESI HUÁNUCO como evaluador de campo en el año 2009.
Hasta pronto amigo Pablo.

----------

